# Will I look fat in a fursuit??



## RoscoTL (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know the average weight of fursuiters in their suit. I'm getting one commissioned and just wanted to know if I'd look fat in it. I'm 5'10" 210lbs, and in the process of losing weight? I'm pretty proportioned, I don't have a gut but I'm just bulkier...about 20 lbs over weight if that...


----------



## Fruiit (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it all depends on the way the suit is built and what type of fur it is. 

If the suit fits you more snug it won't hang loose and create extra bulk and if the fur is shorter you won't seem as fluffy or "big." 

But, you also have to realize that each person looks different in suit and even if you do look "big" it may not be a bad thing. I think it makes suiters more cuddly. *laughs*

Being big isn't always bad, I know from experience.


----------



## Shino (Jun 18, 2009)

Once I get my hands on a camera that actually works, I'll post pics of my new suit. I'm a little overweight, but I'm also relatively tall, so the proportions work out. It all depends on how far your belly sticks out and how tight the suit is.


----------



## Uro (Jun 18, 2009)

Well wearing only the body suit will make ya look chubby haha. Once you put the paws and head on things kinda start to balance out proportionately. Mine is pretty form fitting which I like, guess it will depend on the person making it at the sizing.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 18, 2009)

Shino said:


> Once I get my hands on a camera that actually works, I'll post pics of my new suit. I'm a little overweight, but I'm also relatively tall, so the proportions work out. It all depends on how far your belly sticks out and how tight the suit is.



i actually made the markings on your suit taper in at the middle and brought the digigrade leg padding up the torso a smidge to meet the tummy and thus flattened out the torso so in the suit you should look buff instead of big. this picture is on your duct tape dummy
http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=40343924

so to the OP markings and cleaver padding can actually make some one look slimmer. 
and if some one is overweight choosing a chubby animal helps a lot, a fat cheetah does not look nearly as good as a fat bear. 
in fact being of a big build helps with many species suits such as
penguin
any kind of bear
koala
raccoon
beaver
elephant/mammoth
bull
boar


----------

